# 99 altima speakers question



## 99gxeNY (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey on my 99 gxe front speakers went out im trying to buy a pair of 6-1/2" speakers one question doe i need 3 way speakers or 2 way im only changing the front speakers

Thanks


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

2 ways are just fine.


----------



## 99gxeNY (Aug 27, 2008)

metro273 said:


> 2 ways are just fine.


would 3 ways work to because i can get them a little cheaper right now on ebayy


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

they would work, as long as if they arent too tall


----------

